# Slightly over at the knee?



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Be a problem for what? What are you using her for? Jumping, trail riding, etc?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Firstly she's a growing baby & if slight, it may just be the developmental stage she's at. Secondly, how are her hooves? High heels can cause a horse to be 'over at the knee'. At her age, if it's a prob with insufficient or bad trimming, it should be rectified pretty easily. One good reason to ensure horses get good hoofcare from foalhood is to manage/address issues before they become 'set'.

While I agree with Shoebox to a large degree that from a performance perspective it can depend on what you want of her - tho if it's bad it can cause general problems, such as stumbling, etc. But if a horse is 'over at the knee' they cannot 'lock' their 'stay aperatus' - the system of tendons & ligaments that allows a horse to stand without muscular effort. Therefore these horses can't relax or sleep very well standing & often suffer from fatigue & even in some cases, narcolepsy.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

loosie said:


> Firstly she's a growing baby & if slight, it may just be the developmental stage she's at. Secondly, how are her hooves? High heels can cause a horse to be 'over at the knee'. At her age, if it's a prob with insufficient or bad trimming, it should be rectified pretty easily. One good reason to ensure horses get good hoofcare from foalhood is to manage/address issues before they become 'set'.
> 
> While I agree with Shoebox to a large degree that from a performance perspective it can depend on what you want of her - tho if it's bad it can cause general problems, such as stumbling, etc. But if a horse is 'over at the knee' they cannot 'lock' their 'stay aperatus' - the system of tendons & ligaments that allows a horse to stand without muscular effort. Therefore these horses can't relax or sleep very well standing & often suffer from fatigue & even in some cases, narcolepsy.


It's very slight and you have to look closely to really see it. I just want to use him for trail riding and stuff like that. My horse spends alomost all of his time standing and I hardly ever see him lie down. here is a pic


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't really see over at the knee and if she is it is so minor that it is unlikely to ever be an issue. I would be more concerned about her tiny feet and very light bone. For your intended uses I think she should be fine, but I would try to make sure she never gets too overweight.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she just needs to grow . what breed is she ? hard to tell her weight with the fuzzy hair, but her neck looks awfully thin. she kinda looks like a pony mix ?? I dont see that much problem with her, a trim would not hurt her. she is cute.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

this is also under sickle hocked ??? same pic of this foal, and possible pic of another one saying its the same one.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes he's the same horse. He's a Paint( Quarter horse) yearling and his face dosnt really look like that. it's just a wierd angle the picture was taken at. and he just needs some muscleing up.
Sorry about that.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Tryst said:


> I don't really see over at the knee and if she is it is so minor that it is unlikely to ever be an issue. I would be more concerned about her tiny feet and very light bone. For your intended uses I think she should be fine, but I would try to make sure she never gets too overweight.


What did you mean about fine bones? He's just a baby. This picture is from Nov.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Onething I am noticing about you is you tend to over worry about this horse's conformation. . While that is important, conformation is not everything.


----------

